# How to remove "mshta.exe"?



## vasulic (Oct 1, 2006)

what the hell is meant by "mshta.exe contains suspicious scripting activity"?

whenever i go to "user accounts" in control panel and click on "change the way user log on or off" - my anti virus(McAfee) prompts this message ("mshta.exe contains suspicious scripting activity"?)
  what should i do to access it? AND REMOVE MSHTA.EXE


----------



## anandk (Oct 2, 2006)

mshta.exe is a part of Microsoft Windows Operating System which is needed to execute .HTA files. 

however a malware can be named anyrhing, so do search for this files location and rtclick on it and check its properties.

however hackers have identified a nasty flaw (in it), that allows trojans and other malicious software to be introduced onto a machine via Internet Explorer despite security settings. a file is dropped onto the infected system using activeX drive by, the file is run, and then immediately loads the Windows application MSHTA.EXE from the Windows folder...

...some developer of the BOClean anti-trojan program, have long regarded MSHTA as a serious security threat...

so rather than removing this file, i suggest u disable mshta.exe using HTAStop, a small program that allows you to quickly disable or enable Windows' ability to run HTA scripts directly and even rename mshta.exe, from *www.nsclean.com/htastop.html 

for more click *www.spywareinfo.com/articles/htasploit/

generally speaking, to delete any undeleteable file, u can always use deletedoctor from www.diskcleaners.com


----------

